# Cutting Stomach Fat



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm 18 years old, 5ft 5" 116LBs (54KG)

I'm not looking to cut weight but looking to get rid of a bit of stomach fat (I was a chubby kid lol)

I want to start gaining muscle but with a little podge I don't think it's smart. Theres not plenty, when I stand up in the mirror and tense I can see 4 (of 6 abs  lol ) and just want to cut it so I can start gaining muscle.

I try and run for half an hour each morning and do 3 2 hour classes a week (2 2 hour thai classes and 1 2 hour MMA class) so I'm not unfit just need to cut this off and I'll be fine. Whats the best way to go about it?


----------



## rich78uk (Jul 17, 2009)

Unfortunately you cannot train to spot reduce fat. The only way to drop the fat from off your stomach is with a mixture of cardio training, healthy diet and resistance training. Look at mixing up your cardio so you are not doing the same thing all the time as this will help stop your body from hitting a plateau. Look at incorporating intervals and hill repeats into your early morning runs along with steady pace work. I would also look at starting a whole body resistance programme 1-2 x per week. Building lean muscle will help to increase your metrobolic rate so you will burn calories more effectively. Try a simple routine like squats, bench press, pull ups, bent over rows, lunges, clean and press alongside 2-3 abdominal exercises such as plank, side plank, hanging leg raises, oblique twists, woodchops etc.

www.resultsconditioning.com


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers, it's not like I'm a total blob. Just that haf inch of fat I want toning into muscle.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

weight condtioning circuits and see how it goes. tbh who cares about a lil body fat, if it doesnt affect your training or sparring. And at 18, your not fully grown, so just see how things pan out with time, and stick to your training.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea to be honest are you more bothered about the appearance or the performance?

Your stomach can be tighter than a virgin, full pack on display, the muscle mag cover look... and yet some dude who has the Roy Nelson look could out perform the muscle mag dude.


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

whoop i can use my gut to advantage for first time every haha


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Yea to be honest are you more bothered about the appearance or the performance?
> 
> Your stomach can be tighter than a virgin, full pack on display, the muscle mag cover look... and yet some dude who has the Roy Nelson look could out perform the muscle mag dude.


Its not the look, im just thinking, it would do much more for me if im not lagging that behind with me.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Winniee- said:


> Its not the look, im just thinking, it would do much more for me if im not lagging that behind with me.


What made you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

imho it does make a difference the less "dead weight" you have to carry the better, However, I think what everyone is getting at is if your doing MMA at a competitive level do not neglect your skills training in the almighty quest to look good or cut a bit of fat - do you know what your bodyfat percent is? between 10 & 15% is good if competing (professional level are anywhere down to 6%)...

My personal suggestion as mentioned is circuits (i.e mixture of bodyweight, weights and cardio) non stop - I'm having a fair bit of success with this style of training and you can get a really good workout that covers strength, cardio and conditioning in about 30-40 mins 3 times a week - which still gives you time to practice skills...you should not need to then do strength and cardio sessions on top:thumb.


----------



## hiddendragon (Sep 7, 2012)

Simple formula for success here: Running + Ab exercises + Healthy diet (arguably most important) + Resistance Training


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, the regular cardio will not work much for removing bell fat. Include some specific stretching exercises in you daily exercise plan to get a flat stomach. Bicycling is an effective belly fat removing exercise. For food eat egg daily because egg is a natural belly fat removing food.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Winniee,

To cut stomach fat exercise regularly and instead of skipping meals break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks. Increase water intake, drink green tea and take more proteins through daily meals. Manage stress with exercising regularly and avoid eating before going to bed.


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Yoga work so good for the body weight loss.So we should be take care of the body

weight.Yoga is helpful in keeping weight under control...Breathing exercises are also

useful in weight loss and keeping stomach flat...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

You can't really target specific areas for fat loss but an overall decrease in bodyfat will help. I always say that the best way to achieve that is to be in a calorie defecit and be more active.


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2009)

This will help you out if you want to cut stomach fat AND improve conditioning:

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/weightlifting-amp%3B-fitness/20409-cardio-fat-loss-mma-101-part-2-must-read.html


----------



## Gayel (Mar 12, 2013)

A good fitness program requires a healthy lifestyle, focus, and a good plan. In my opinion cardio+ streching are affect exercises for reducing stomach fats. They prevent you from obesity and joint problems and also improve circulation of blood.


----------



## golo (Mar 27, 2013)

as many mentioned here targeted body fat does not work with natural training.fat is like storage for when needed, where from the body start utilizing this storage is genetically predisposed. resistance training would be the best as you must involve as many muscle as possible to get fastest effect. so think compound movements where all involved muscles would want to burn more calories. however, all new movements are good to reduce fat %. Ive found out, body always best respond to shock. long term diets or fat loss or gain plans usually does not work. think 2-3 weeks changes.


----------



## SteveAllen (Feb 3, 2014)

For cutting stomach fat it is good to do exercise everyday. Diet is also very useful. It is good to do running everyday and in diet simple food like fruits and vegetables are best food for cutting fat.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Eat less steady state cardio


----------

